# I might like to make this for myself.....someday



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1110406756948-223/WendyMerino+4Dec14.pdf

Free pattern from Wool N Threads


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking sweater!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Cute! Thanks.


----------



## nonka (Nov 10, 2014)

The directions in that pattern are written by a goddess! Oh, they are so clear! No gobbledy-**** at all, just straightforward row by row directions. Thank you! I might actually knit this one and complete it.


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

That's lovely! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree! This is a sweater I could make for me if I ever got caught up with everyone's requests. lol


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..Thank you for sharing....


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

My granddaughter might like that..I've kept the pattern. Certainly is Cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

That's gorgeous! They always show them modeled in the perfect color, too.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Gosh this sweater is so pretty. Would like to knit it for myself..maybe a New Years Resolution...knit for self!!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Me too! Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've added this to my list. Thank you!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful jumper - Thanks for the link


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That's a lovely pattern, its on my list to make now, thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice sweater.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice. I don't seen an amount of yarn needed for the pattern.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you. An adorable pattern for people with tummies.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, a nice sweater,and would look even better with a hem


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you! I have some beautiful yarn I've been saving for just the right sweater...and this is it. I'm so excited to make this!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I love the pattern, but it doesn't state how much yarn is needed.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it too! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

This is so pretty I must make myself one. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

Omiegosh and Earnie-the amount of yarn needed is in the box on the 2nd page. I think it's the fourth row down. Wendy Merino DK 50g and then under that it says how many balls for the size you wish to make.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

kimm2boys said:


> Omiegosh and Earnie-the amount of yarn needed is in the box on the 2nd page. I think it's the fourth row down. Wendy Merino DK 50g and then under that it says how many balls for the size you wish to make.


Thanks. If it was a snake it would have bit me.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I put it on my list to make for me too! Thank you.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice, I bookmarked..thanks


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern! Thanks for the link.
Hannet


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

I started to make this jumper with a substituted cotton yarn and I have had to frog it all..... I only had one sleeve to finish ......the cotton yarn was far too heavy. Looks like I'll have to save up and use the proper merino. Well you live and learn


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I really like it. I think it would be flattering on my body type. Thanks!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern. It will, indeed, be flattering for those of us who have a tummy. I don't make sweaters that pull over my head any more, but I plan to knit this and adapt it to a cardigan.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Cute thank you for sharing.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

nonka said:


> The directions in that pattern are written by a goddess! Oh, they are so clear! No gobbledy-**** at all, just straightforward row by row directions. Thank you! I might actually knit this one and complete it.


I like how she explains about tension and needle size. If I happen to swatch I never know which way to go with my needle size. Only drawback with this is all the sewing involved.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you so much - this is just the style I've been looking for.


----------

